# shin splints - really?



## iancity (26 Sep 2020)

Suffered from shin splints quite a bit when playing football, specifically 5 - a - side in my 40's so stopped playing. Late 40's had a walking/strider machine that was zero impact but after a couple of months was too sore to use as the shin splints pain came back, even though there was little impact. Tried walking at lunchtimes but again, after 2 weeks, shin splints were too painful to continue. Cycling (real, out in the wild), however, has been great, never any issue and well pleased...until now...used the turbo trainer 5 times in 3 weeks, all sessions under 20 minutes (its hard!!) and now find, yet again, that my left shin is causing pain. I thought shin splints was all about impact- but its the same pain, that I am well used to, that is making me now cut the session short - any advice whatsoever, any tips? I say shin splints, is it possibly something else ( its my left shin only) but its now to the point where I cant use my newish £600 toy as the legs so sore?
I cant imagine its over use, there is no impact involved at all - where am I going wrong?


----------



## AndyRM (27 Sep 2020)

It's not all about impact, it's more about swelling. Ibuprofen, ice and elevation are your friends. 

That said, it's possible that it's something else. See your GP, if you're able to.


----------



## vickster (27 Sep 2020)

AndyRM said:


> It's not all about impact, it's more about swelling. Ibuprofen, ice and elevation are your friends.
> 
> That said, it's possible that it's something else. See your GP, if you're able to.


Or a physio  Private ones are pretty much open, be it by video or in person

@iancity how is the flexibility in your leg muscles? Do you warm up and stretch?
If 20 minutes is too much, just do less, maybe more often? Or lessen the resistance?
How’s outdoor cycling since the pain on the turbo started?


----------



## iancity (28 Sep 2020)

Thanks for the replies. Pretty poor flexibility to be honest, and no, no warm up or stretch, mainly try to fit a session in at lunchtimes and its a struggle to warm up etc in the time I have - pretty poor I suppose!
Outdoor cycling, still get the pain, but longer into the ride. I'm fairly sure I cycle harder on the turbo than in real life, but I'm a very weak cyclist, around 1.3 w/kg at 80-90 cadence, not sure I could lower the resistance anymore without just spinning 
I guess stretching is the first thing to try ...


----------

